

Telegram for PC - virtualoops
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqcvcSPx2T0

======
DLion
or just use the web version. WTF?
[https://web.telegram.org/](https://web.telegram.org/)

------
gsfgger
or just get the windows version. WTF?
[https://telegram.org/apps](https://telegram.org/apps)

